# Dante's now an UKC CRCH



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

My boy has obtained his GRCH title...This is my first grand. I do the grooming myself and have attched a picture...
His name is...
GRCH Bears Coves Star Dust of Amandi


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!! You must be SO proud!! Congrats!

Rebecca


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

That's a lot of showing, a lot of work, and a lot of time invested. Good for u and Dante!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulatons! Love his face!  They give such a nice certificate for you to keep for the Grand. I am impressed that people still do the continental with UKC, good for you!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I love the contiental cut and where I show almost eveyone does this cut. I know he has the GRCH but we haven't got the certificate yet.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations! That is a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats! He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good for you Liafast. It is great that you can groom and show yourself..makes it an even better accomplishment. Congrats.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations. What are nice looking boy.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

HUGE _*Congratulations!!*_:congrats: Dante looks positively _regal_. I can see how he did you proud.:clap2: And hats off:yo: to you for your grooming, too!! You sure set the bar high for us "do it yourselfers.":star:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! He is a very handsome boy! What an accomplishment for both of you!! I hope there was steak being shared all around to celebrate!!!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

We celebrated by have chicken and rice for dinner...Dante shared it with all the other dogs.


----------

